# Vanilla Cupcake E-Juice



## RainstormZA (7/9/17)

Hi all

I was sitting at my desk in front of my PC and just the smell of vaping my strawberry / blueberry mix in my new iJust S device triggered the memory of vanilla cupcakes. For some reason, I smelled it somewhere after the vape dissipated. 

So I went Googling to see if there was such flavour that has been made and being sold. I could only find the "concentrate". So is there such thing as vanilla cupcake flavour for e-juice? Is someone here willing to make it from the concentrate? I love my sweet stuff - I combined VapeKing's Blueberry and French Strawberry together, best flavour ever tasted. 

Otherwise I'll have to learn how to make my own if there are none being sold in SA.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/17)

I spotted something like this on the Drip Society site earlier, let me see if I can find it again...

Here's one: https://www.dripsociety.co.za/colle...ucts/the-cupcake-man-60ml?variant=36144875779

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## JB1987 (7/9/17)

This one is pretty good as well:
https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/drip-drops-e-liquid/products/vanilla-cupcake

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (7/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I spotted something like this on the Drip Society site earlier, let me see if I can find it again...
> 
> Here's one: https://www.dripsociety.co.za/colle...ucts/the-cupcake-man-60ml?variant=36144875779



That ones a Strawberry Cupcake they have another strawberry poundcake called Rockt Punch Cake Berry Blaster that's very similar to Cupcake man, both of them are really good and I'm sure you'll enjoy it as you say you like your sweet stuff, only downfall with both of these are, they gunk up your coils very quickly. Both of those juices are from the states, I haven't tried any good local Cupcake juices yet. 

Cupcake man has a Blueberry Cupcake flavour as well, I haven't tried it so I can't comment on it. 

If you like Blueberry you should try Mr Hardwicks Blueberry Smackeroon really nice juice as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tank88 (7/9/17)

Drip Drops Vanilla Cupcake. It's local so shouldn't set you back more than R250 for 30ml. I know owner Vapeaway, Vape Cartel and Atomix Vapes stock it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/9/17)

Thanks for the links @BumbleBee @JB1987 



Aasif cape vape said:


> only downfall with both of these are, they gunk up your coils very quickly



Yeah I'm aware of that - a friend and I were discussing why coils live so short with the sweet ones and he explained to me that it's the sweetner so I did a bit of reading up, pretty much says everything there that you've mentioned. But he says that's ok if I rebuild my own coils and I intend to as I've got a Notch pack full of 0.3 ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (8/9/17)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks for the links @BumbleBee @JB1987
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm aware of that - a friend and I were discussing why coils live so short with the sweet ones and he explained to me that it's the sweetner so I did a bit of reading up, pretty much says everything there that you've mentioned. But he says that's ok if I rebuild my own coils and I intend to as I've got a Notch pack full of 0.3 ohm coils.



Spot on, they are loaded with sweetener. Even building your own coils becomes an effort If you're a lazy guy like me. You don't have to put a new set of coils in everytime, you'll just have to clean the coils by dry burning them and dipping it into some water then rewick them, I have to rewick after every +-10ml while using those two juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/9/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Spot on, they are loaded with sweetener. Even building your own coils becomes an effort If you're a lazy guy like me. You don't have to put a new set of coils in everytime, you'll just have to clean the coils by dry burning them and dipping it into some water then rewick them, I have to rewick after every +-10ml while using those two juices.



I just rebuild the 0.18 ohm and 0.5 ohm standard coils to a 0.3 ohm notch coil so now i have two spares to use...

Problem solved. 

Surprisingly, after a week vaping strawberry x blueberry, the coil is still good to go for another week or two. Unlike my twisp coils that burn out in less than a week and were really costly to replace. I'm glad i upgraded to the Eleaf iJust S

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/9/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Spot on, they are loaded with sweetener. Even building your own coils becomes an effort If you're a lazy guy like me. You don't have to put a new set of coils in everytime, you'll just have to clean the coils by dry burning them and dipping it into some water then rewick them, I have to rewick after every +-10ml while using those two juices.


Artificial sweeteners or real sugar? It's important to know as I'm diabetic.


----------



## Aasif cape vape (10/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Artificial sweeteners or real sugar? It's important to know as I'm diabetic.



I think it's artificial sweeteners but don't take my word for it, I'm sure @Cruzz_33 will be able to clarify.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/17)

RainstormZA said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was sitting at my desk in front of my PC and just the smell of vaping my strawberry / blueberry mix in my new iJust S device triggered the memory of vanilla cupcakes. For some reason, I smelled it somewhere after the vape dissipated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked (11/9/17)

Orion makes Vanilla Cupcake. There website shows who the retailers are.


----------



## Hooked (11/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Orion makes Vanilla Cupcake. There website shows who the retailers are.


----------



## Hooked (11/9/17)

If there isn't a retailer near you, order online through Vape Cartel


----------



## Hooked (11/9/17)

RainstormZA said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was sitting at my desk in front of my PC and just the smell of vaping my strawberry / blueberry mix in my new iJust S device triggered the memory of vanilla cupcakes. For some reason, I smelled it somewhere after the vape dissipated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked (11/9/17)

In a previous reply I said that Orion makes Vanilla Cupcake. I made a mistake - it's made by Dripdrops. So sorry! I've been on too many websites. But it IS available through Vape Cartel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK (11/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Artificial sweeteners or real sugar? It's important to know as I'm diabetic.


Hi. I don't think you will ever find real sugar in any ejuice. Most commonly used sweeteners are Sucralose, Ethyl Maltol and Stevia (totally natural). Each one changes a flavour differently and either adds or subtracts from a recipe depending on what it is being used with. 
Hope this helps a little...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/17)

It helps very much, thank you! I haven't been vaping for long but I love it and if I found out that there's sugar in juice I would have had a meltdown of note!


----------



## DamienK (11/9/17)

Tank88 said:


> Drip Drops Vanilla Cupcake. It's local so shouldn't set you back more than R250 for 30ml. I know owner Vapeaway, Vape Cartel and Atomix Vapes stock it.


Local juice price is pretty much regulated to R150 for 30ml.... don't think you will ever pay R250 for a local 30ml.
There are a few that are a little pricier but they tend to be the Oak steeped special reserve variety, so the little extra cost for the flavour and steep time is understandable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/12/17)

Ok i need to update this thread. 

Vanilla cupcake concentrate at Blck Vapour for R40. 

First one i bought at another place for R60, wasnt that strong and you need to add more. Its like the cap sweet mango - you use less of the mango bec it is so sweet...

So for every flavour, you go along as needed and write the recipe down for the next batch... I didnt and i must start al over again... Arrrrgh. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (4/12/17)

I use less Cap Sweet Mango because it is the most over-ripe concentrate ever. Under 2% as a base to flesh out a less ripe mango is fine for me.

For Vanilla Cupcake, mixing Cap and TFA is good. Cap v2 is the icing, TFA is the actual cake. For recipes it doesn't get simpler than Wayne's Cap Vanilla Cupcake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/12/17)

I agree 100% on the sweet mango - very very rich...

Thanks for the recipe - I'll give it a try eventually. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------

